# Post your 18 month olds awake times?



## Scoobys mummy

Just pure curiosity. Emily does best with

5.5 hours from wake to nap.
2 hour nap.
5 hours from wake to bed.

She seems to need a 12hr + night to be able to function!


----------



## Fleur29

My 18m dd wakes up around 6. Then 2/2.5 hour nap at around 12.30, so wakes up around 2.45 and then bed at 7. So think that's roughly the same as you but a slightly longer morning and a slightly shorter afternoon. I think that routine is fairly standard from hearing what my friends do!


----------



## robinator

My 17 month old does

6-7 hours awake
2.5 hour nap
4 hours awake


----------



## LoraLoo

6.30am-12.30am (6 hours awake)
12.30-2.30 nap (2 hour sleep)
2.30-6.30pm (4 hours awake)

My boy needs 14 hours sleep, 10 hours awake x


----------



## jett

6 hours awake
2 hours nap
6 hours awake 

she has 10 hours at night, shes been the same since she dropped her morning nap just before her first birthday.

It's just starting to get harder to put her down for her nap some days going down later, but she will still go down at normal bed time.


----------



## sun

My 18mo daughter sleeps hours more now than she ever has in her life!! After 18mo of crazy sleep (up between 4-5) she now sleeps until 6:30!!

7h awake
1h nap
6h awake

So 10h at night, 11h total. Naps are on/off - if she doesn't nap, she tends to sleep until 7:30.


----------



## kmumtobe

It was 8:30-7:30 ovenight with an hours nap at 2.. He'd sleep longer in the day after finally giving into napping but then wouldn't go bed at night. He's actually falling asleep twice as quick and taking an earlier therefore consequently a longer nap now at 21 months than he was at 18!


----------



## seoj

This is the usual- when things go "according to plan" :haha: 

6am wake
12-2pm nap
7pm bedtime (usually asleep by 7:30-8pm depending on how long she plays in her crib haha) 

So about 10hrs at night and 2hr nap... some days it's more or less ;)


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I'm trying to work out a schedule for my LO but can't sem to find what routine suits her best. She does best if she sleeps 12 hours at night but then will be awake for 5hrs in the morning, have a 2 hour nap then be awake for 6 hours. She just will not go to bed before 6 hours awake time in the afternoon. This means I either have to wake her early from her nap or wake her earlier in the morning, neither of which I like doing. If I let her sleep and wake when she wants though her hours don't add up to 24 and each day she'd get later and later to bed until she'd be up all night and sleeping all day. Did your LOs fall into a pattern by themselves or do you have to set the schedule for them?


----------



## Cleo

L wakes around 7:30am, naps at 1:00 (5.5h awake). 
Nap is about 2 hours and she goes to bed at 7:30, asleep shortly after (4.5-5h awake).


----------



## onetwothreebp

Asher's sleep schedule *usually* goes like this:

8:00 - 11:00 awake
11:00 - 12:00 nap
12:00 - 2:00 awake
2:00 - 4:00 nap
4:00 - 8:00 awake
8:00 - 8:00 sleep


----------



## Scoobys mummy

MrsHedgehog said:


> I'm trying to work out a schedule for my LO but can't sem to find what routine suits her best. She does best if she sleeps 12 hours at night but then will be awake for 5hrs in the morning, have a 2 hour nap then be awake for 6 hours. She just will not go to bed before 6 hours awake time in the afternoon. This means I either have to wake her early from her nap or wake her earlier in the morning, neither of which I like doing. If I let her sleep and wake when she wants though her hours don't add up to 24 and each day she'd get later and later to bed until she'd be up all night and sleeping all day. Did your LOs fall into a pattern by themselves or do you have to set the schedule for them?

Yes and no lol! If she has a long night then her nap tends to be shorter to make up for it. I don't like her sleeping past 8 as her nap is late so pushes the day late. I wake her if she naps past 3.


----------



## xxEMZxx

My 17 months old wakes up between 7-8am normally, then has her nap around 2pm until 4-5pm and then in bed around half 7-8ish. xxx


----------



## lucy_lu10

Sleeps 7:30pm-9am
Awake 9-1pm
Nap 1-3pm
Awake 3-7:30pm

He likes his sleep as his nap will sometimes be 3 hours. Hope it lasts!


----------



## ValentinesGal

Wakes 7:30/8:00a
Nap 11:30/12p-1:30/2p
Bedtime 7:45/8:30p

He kinda feel into this routine and we just follow his lead within reason. I work Mon-Fri so even if he gets off a little during the day and thus goes bed a little later I have to get him up at 7:45a and it seems to reset him and get him back into his normal sleep routine.


----------



## Kmx

Wakes at 7:30
Nap at 12:00 til 13:00
Bed at 7:30


----------



## RachA

When my DD was 18 months it was roughly:

8am-2pm awake (6hours)
2-3pm nap
3-8 awake (5hours)

She then settled into a different routine due to DS being at school of:
7am-3.30 awake (8.5 hours)
3.30-5.30 nap
5.30-8 awake (2.5 hours)

My son was pretty consistent in his sleeping. Once he dropped down to 1 nap he would do:

9am-3pm awake (6hours)
3-6pm nap
6-8pm awake (2 hours)

He's always needed loads of sleep. 
And afternoon naps have always worked best for us.


----------



## d_b

6:30am-12:30am (6 hours awake)
12:45-3:00 nap (2.75 hour sleep)
3:00-6:30/45pm (3.5 hours awake)

This is at day care.. At home he'll nap a little longer sometimes, but still goes to bed at the same time.


----------

